# Bucket chicken at La Soriana



## TamiJ (Apr 8, 2010)

I really marvel at how long it takes me to discover some of the great things around here (if you can call bucket chicken great). Last night, on our way out of Chapala, I asked my husband if we could stop at La Soriana to see what they offered (since there is such a huge foreign population, I figured there might be some products there that I don't see locally here in Zapopan). Well, it was really close to closing time, so I didn't get a chance to look around much, but I did discover their 18 piece bucket chicken dinner! For $150 pesos, I thought it was a great deal. It came with coleslaw, mashed potatoes (which tasted, to me, just like the mashed potatoes from KFC), 3 delicious biscuits, and a 2-liter soda. 

Anyway, all of you have probably already discovered their chicken, but I just thought I would share. My husband says they offer the same thing at the Soriana in Bugambilias (close to us), so I will definitely be going back for more...


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

TamiJ said:


> . . .mashed potatoes (which tasted, to me, just like the mashed potatoes from KFC). . . .


I've been looking for an alternative to plaster to patch holes in my wall. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

joaquinx said:


> I've been looking for an alternative to plaster to patch holes in my wall. Thanks for the suggestion.


:clap2:


----------

